# Educate me on cable care



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

I've read posts here and elsewhere regarding cable maintenance...specifically oiling cables. 

I've been at this for over 15 years, I'm a licensed plumber and have alot of experience cleaning drains as well, but the two companies that I have worked for never oiled cables. 

The sectional cables would be repaired (rebuilt) or replaced when kinked. The drum machines were usually replace when kinked too badly (maybe annually). 

Now I must say that these machines were/are used often and cleaning a grease line (residential or commercial) offers regular lubrication.

So enlighten me...what product do you use? I mean, can I use old motor oil or what? How is the process performed? Sprayed on? applied with rag? cable set in a tub and soaked in oil? I also envision nightmares of oiled cables in a drum puddling then spraying a customers home/business. 

It's just not very common practice in my area I guess but I'd like to know so that maybe I can extend the life of cables and machines and maybe avoid a catastrophe of a funky cable breaking.

Thanks in advance for any input/education.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I pour about 2 cups of General brand snake oil in the drum of my machines and spin it around. If nothing else it does make them smell better.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I find that clearing a drain with a lot of grease usually helps keep the cable in good condition. 

This may not be much help, but have you checked with the manufacturer to see what they recommend?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've used Snakeoil, motor oil, ATF, WD-40, etc. I've never had a cable fail because it got too rusty but it does make them smell better. I usually pull the cable out and get a rag soaked with whatever I'm using. Then I just rub it on the cable as I put it back in the drum. I think it's more of a concern if you're running a power feed.






Paul


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I've been running Spartan .55 cable for the last 7 months and have never oiled them. I use my machine once or more almost every day and the cables are always rust free. I asked Spartan this question when I bought my machine and they told me the cables don't need any lube.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have owned k-60 cables for about a decade and not oiled them once. What is the purpose of oiling them?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I never heard of oiling or treating cables in any way till I joined PZ.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use the Ridgid brand 'cable rust inhibitor' oil. I put it in a spray bottle and spray it all over the cable while in the bail, (K-50). The oil sort of dries on the cable and won't splash all over a customer's home.

Last contractor I worked for had me using cables that were so rusty, I should've had a tetanus shot before going anywhere near 'em. When I show up in customer's home, I want my equipment looking shiny, clean and new. Un-treated cables will get a layer of rust on them.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Un-treated cables will get a layer of rust on them.


I've been running untreated cables for twenty years and I haven't seen a layer of rust on one of mine yet. Not the ones in my reels and not the ones stored in tires. I have seen some absolutely horrible cables in machines that came from plumbing companies where the men apparently didn't know how to use them, clean them off while retrieving them, repair them when damaged, or replace them when they had lost their "tone."

I once ran a 3/8" cable through a 2" floor drain that was clogged and backed up with ATF. It genuinely seemed to improve the cable's behavior for a week or so.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

i heard diesel fuel is a good cable lube, careful with any of these if you have open drums though, the stuff flings like a monkey chucking poo :yes:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Having the cable oiled might help the coil and core give and slip like when new making it more flexible. Dunno just a thought.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> Having the cable oiled might help the coil and core give and slip like when new making it more flexible. Dunno just a thought.


Or maybe it has a slight effect on the coiling and uncoiling of the cable as the torque changes. Either way, my cables have stayed pretty clean through the years and I've never seen a need to oil them.

For the record, I've almost always run open reels, and I'm sure that that contributes to the absence of rust.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Feeling better knowing I'm not the only one who doesn't oil cables. From reading some threads here and another forum it sounded like I was in the minority and being careless with my equipment. I'm sure it doesn't hurt, but I guess I'll likely remain in the non oiling camp.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i run a sectional. i actually started going to the quarter car wash when i had a lot of cable with a bad case of roots. power wash does a good and easy job of removing the roots. i just rinsed with the wax cycle for the hill of it once. never quit. sometimes my stuff sets for quite a while. when i got my cable they were used with a dose of rust. not any more. no stink or rust. i buy wd40 by the gal and pour into squirt bottles. douse the connections every time. wd40 is real cheap by the gal. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

95% of my cable work is sewers so I'm not worried much about about my large cables needing oil. It's the small ones that need to oil up becauce I only get one or two sink or tub calls a month.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I use used motor oil, it's free. I only oil my cables every oil change though


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> I use used motor oil, it's free. I only oil my cables every oil change though


 





:laughing:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I also use open reel machines.After opening sewer (drain) I always run water until the cable is out.Sometimes I see a cheap lube (spray ) on sale table at auto parts store and spray them ,but the for the most part keep themselves clean.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

After periodic cleaning, we use this on the ends of our sectional cables.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I drain the drums of the main line machines and spatan 100's and use wd40.

I also use wd-40 for the sectional cable

Smells good inside the van


----------

